# [SONDAGE] Quels OS sur vos machines ?

## lmarcini

Un petit sondage estival :

- quels OS avez-vous sur vos machines ?

- votre ressenti sur ces OS ?

- quel(s) OS souhaitez-vous installer prochainement ?

----------

## kernelsensei

Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## gulivert

Gentoo  :Smile: 

Et j'ai installé WIndoz y a deux mois en arrière (plus d'un an que je l'avais plus) pour jouer à GuildWars sans prise de tête.

Maintenant que j'y joue plus j'aimerais remplacer ce windows par OSX x86, mais je ne sais pas si il est sortie ou quand il

sortira. J'ai juste vue qu'une beta était sortie sur le net mais je l'ai loupé, et j'arrivep plus à la choper.

Mais de toute manière mon OS principal est et restera ma petite Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## Apsforps

Ben Gentoo forcément et depuis 15 jours, j'ai remis un win2000 pour pouvoir développer en Windev/Webdev (sans commentaire, j'ai pas le choix, c'est la Région Wallonne qui me l'impose sinon, ça aurait été du C pur et dur  :Razz: )

Ah si, et une LFS qui traine quelque part sur un coin de disque et qui attend qu'on lui rajoute les packages de blfs  :Wink: 

Et sinon, dans le futur, peut-être installer une *BSD en qemu pour voir à quoi ça ressemble, je sais pas encore.

----------

## lmarcini

OS principal :

- Gentoo (KDE 3.4.1) : C'est ma distribution de prédilection. Permet de ne pas mourir idiot  :Wink: 

Autres OS :

- Arch Linux (Gnome 2.10) : distrib binaire très bien faite, propre et rapide. C'est ce que j'installe chez des Windowsiens migrants. Ca me permet aussi de rester à la page sur Gnome (je n'aime pas mélanger les applis QT et les GTK  :Wink: )

- FreeBSD (XFCE 4.2) : pour tester car beaucoup de personnes en disent du bien. Simple à installer, très bon handbook, beaucoup de possibilités d'optimisation. Je découvre et me bat un peu avec.  

- AdvanceCD : Advance Mame sur une partition dédiée mais je n'ai pas le temps de jouer  :Sad: 

En prévision

- Linux from scratch... Mais il faudrait que je trouve du temps.

----

[EDIT] :

J'ai oublié une minuscule partition W2K (présente pour des raisons professionnelles) et dont le dernier accès remonte à ... très longtemps !

J'ai également oublié mes autres machines :

- portable professionnel : W2K (préinstallé par l'entreprise) + Gentoo KDE 3.4.1

- micro de ma femme : Gentoo Gnome 2.10

- routeur / passerelle / serveur : SME Server (ex e-smith) n'ayant que quelques semaines à vivre, le remplaçant étant une Gentoo Hardened en cours de finalisation...

----------

## boozo

'alute

full gentoo depuis plus d'un an et demi  :Very Happy:  (en fait je ne veux plus rien voir d'autre car le reste souffre la comparaison...  :Razz: )  /me peut-être revenir au sources avec un membre de la branche bsd un de ces quat'   :Wink: 

----------

## KaptainouK

Drôle de sondage ...

Gentoo  :Shocked:  ... je sais étonnant ...

et c'est tout sur cet ordi  :Smile:  ... 

sur mon serveur c'est un autre problème

----------

## Marsu

j'utilise gentoo evidemment

mais j'aimerais bien essayer OpenBSD (pour le plaisir hein, pas pour le garder, je vois pas ce que je pourrais faire avec à part un serveur) et ubuntu, parce que si cette dernière est aussi simple qu'on le dit, je pourrais m'en servir pour convertir des gens à linux

----------

## kwenspc

gentoo depuis 2 ans et demi (7 ans de Linux en tout) sur toutes mes machines bien sûr. (4 en tout)

----------

## Will11

Gentoo comme OS princpal et j'en suis très satisfaits.

Windows 2000 pour certains progs qu'on ne trouve pas sous nunux ou qui n'ont pas d'équivalent.

Puis j'ai une partition réservée pour mes tests de distrib. Actuellement il y a Nasgaïa dessus, avait ça l y avait Ubuntu, et prochainement je vais tester Suse.  

Sinon un OS que j'aimerais bien testé quand il sera dispo sur PC c'est MacosX.Last edited by Will11 on Wed Aug 03, 2005 11:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sireyessire

pour un sondage, je m'attendais à un poll mais bon...

sinon gentoo partout (adepte depuis la 1.4rc2, tout converti à la rc3  :Razz:  ).

Je dois avoir encore 2 ordis avec des partitions windows autonomes mais qui n'ont pas été bootées depuis longtemps ( et ce n'est que du win2k, le seul que j'arrive à supporter), sinon sur un ordi j'ai une partition fat32 avec un win2k en vmware.

pas d'autre OS chez moi, j'installe sinon des ubuntus chez d'autres (c'est pas trop mal mais bon c'est vraiment pas pour moi, je n'ai pas touché aux mandrivas ou red hat depuis longtemps, j'essaierai pê chez des windosiens repentis arch parce que j'en entends du bien.

----------

## zdra

Gentoo pour m'amuser, mais je conseille plutot ubuntu pour ceux qui sont pas passionné  :Smile: 

----------

## Darkael

Comme à peu près tout le monde sur ce forum j'utilise Gentoo...

J'avais une partition windows, mais je l'ai effacée sans faire exprès (j'ai mis 2 mois avant de m'en rendre compte, c'est dire à quel point je l'utilisais...)

Sinon là j'essaie d'installer un os sur mon antique P100, mais gentoo c'est pas gagné, je crois que je vais me tourner vers des distros de vieux genre slackware ou debian, ou un truc du genre damn small linux.

----------

## lmarcini

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> pour un sondage, je m'attendais à un poll mais bon...

 

Je ne sais pas m'en servir...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Will11 wrote:*   

> Sinon un OS que j'aimerais bien testé quand il sera dispo sur PC c'est MacosX.

 

Mac OS X va en effet etre porté pour achirtecture x86 (en fait il l'est déjà puisqu'il est en parti developpé sur plateforme x86)

Mais sous certaines conditions : des pc spéciaux fabriqués par partenariat entre hp et apple (par exemple).

Donc faut pas s'attendre à voir cet OS installable partout sur n'importe quel PC   :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Sinon là j'essaie d'installer un os sur mon antique P100, mais gentoo c'est pas gagné, je crois que je vais me tourner vers des distros de vieux genre slackware ou debian, ou un truc du genre damn small linux.

 

tu as http://217.109.169.18/polux/  qui est une bonne distrib pour vieux PC.

j'ai utilisé l'ancienne distrib - du même auteur - appellée Drinou-Linux sur un vieux 486 DX2-50 portable toshiba et bien ça tournait d'enfer  :Wink: 

----------

## mornik

A mon tour :

Principalement et sur un disque dédié Gentoo avec Xfce 

Sur mon 2ème disque 1 windows xp pour jouer à Down of War,

1 Suse

1 Fedora

et bientôt 1 Mandriva. 

Les Distri (or gentoo bien sur) sur pour faire des test comparatif afin de produire 1 test.

----------

## Darkael

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *KarnEvil wrote:*   Sinon là j'essaie d'installer un os sur mon antique P100, mais gentoo c'est pas gagné, je crois que je vais me tourner vers des distros de vieux genre slackware ou debian, ou un truc du genre damn small linux. 
> 
> tu as http://217.109.169.18/polux/  qui est une bonne distrib pour vieux PC.
> 
> j'ai utilisé l'ancienne distrib - du même auteur - appellée Drinou-Linux sur un vieux 486 DX2-50 portable toshiba et bien ça tournait d'enfer 

 

merci du conseil, je testerais  :Smile: 

----------

## nuts

J'ai deux systemes:

Gentoo (si si), pour la vie de tous les jours, surf, film jeux,  zick etc....

Windows XP pro, pour le developpement windows, quelques jeux qui tournent pas sous linux, l'imprimante (j'ai des outil pour nettoyer les buses que sous gentoo j'ai pas, enfin j'ai pas trouvé) et pour la gravure (k3b fonctionne bien, mais il arrive que ce que je grave ressort bizerement, et ici sous windows, pareil je profite de petits outil que je n'ai pas sous linux).

----------

## spider312

Laptop : gentoo 64b et gentoo 32b qui n'a pas booté depuis des mois, j'ai supprimé Windows (mais j'ai payé la license  :Sad: ) à l'install de gentoo 64b, en début d'année, et bizarement ça ne me manque pas (et tant pis pour les LAN ...)

2 serveurs : Debian sarge, ça tourne bien, et vu les machines (k6 300 et p!!! 800) mieux vaut ne pas metrte de gentoo  :Wink: 

Desktop public (utilisé par mon père) : gentoo

Desktop de ma mère, et laptop de ma mère : WinXP Home  :Sad:  (eh ouais, mais je la changerais pas je crois, il faut encore que je l'aide à chaque fois qu'il faut déplacer un fichier, m'enfin je ne perds pas espoir, elle utilise FireFox, thunderBird et OOo sans trop de problèmes)

----------

## ghoti

Heu Gentoo c'est un OS ? C'est pas une distribution ?  :Twisted Evil: 

A part ça, un vieux w98 (pléonasme  :Very Happy:  ) pour faire tourner Trainsim (ni wine ni cdga  n'en veulent !)

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*   pour un sondage, je m'attendais à un poll mais bon... 
> 
> Je ne sais pas m'en servir... 

 

Ben, suffit de remplir les rubriques dans "Ajouter un sondage",  au bas de la fenêtre du nouveau message  :Cool: 

----------

## lmarcini

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Heu Gentoo c'est un OS ? C'est pas une distribution ?  

 

OS X, *BSD et Windows xx (pour ne citer que ceux-là) sont présents sur certains postes de travail. Le mot OS est donc bien choisi.  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## Dais

Gentoo

et win2k pour jeux/prog win

----------

## -KuRGaN-

héhé a moi, ben j'ai un Athlon 1800+ avec du SCSI qui est full gentoo, c'est mon petit serveur adoré. ( Ptite dedicass a mon Darkvador qui a une nouvelle alim  :Laughing:  )

Mon petit PII qui est sous gentoo hardened mais qui va passer sous debian car je ne connais pas du tout et faut que je my mette avec en dual boot un BSD par curiosité.

Et mon portable en 64bits avec un dual boot gentoo 64bits pour me la péter  :Wink:   et un windows car j'aime bien jouer quand meme.

----------

## manu.acl

- Gentoo

- Debian

- FreeBSD

- Windows

Tout a déjà été dit sur ces systèmes  :Wink: 

----------

## xr31Daisy

2 bécanes toutes les deux sous Gentoo: 

- 1 poste fixe ( P4 2.6 ) depuis 1 an et demi

- 1 portable depuis 2 ans et demi ( la première chose que j'ai faite a été de virer windows)

Ah, et aussi un routeur Linksys, avec le firmware d'origine ... pour l'instant. ( c'est un linux, cela est bien !)

Tant pis pour les jeux vidéos, je m'achèterais (peut-être) une PS3.

Par contre, au bureau, je suis payé pour faire du dév sous Windows.

( Mais j'ai mis des debian sur les deux serveurs quand je les ai (ré)installés)

----------

## spider312

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Heu Gentoo c'est un OS ? C'est pas une distribution ?

 Et une distribution, ce n'est pas un O.S. ?

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Systeme_D%27exploitation *Quote:*   

> Typiquement, un SE est composé de :
> 
>     * un noyau ;
> 
>     * un ensemble d'outils système.

 

Il ne faut pas confondre kernel et OS, ok, mais il ne faut pas non plus confondre kernel et distribution

Les distributions sont des OS, linux ne l'est pas

----------

## kwenspc

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> Les distributions sont des OS, linux ne l'est pas

 

Oui euh enfin là c'est comme l'ergonomie...c'est sujet à appréciation personelle (pour moi un noyau chargé en mémoire - même sans init ni quoique ce soit derrière - c'est un OS...et une distrib aussi par assimilation enfin bref...)

----------

## ghoti

 *spider312 wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*   Heu Gentoo c'est un OS ? C'est pas une distribution ? Et une distribution, ce n'est pas un O.S. ?
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Systeme_D%27exploitation *Quote:*   Typiquement, un SE est composé de :
> 
>     * un noyau ;
> ...

 

Heu, faut pas confondre non plus outils systèmes et gestionnaire de packages !

Gentoo possède les mêmes outils système (GNU) que n'importe quelle autre distribution. En ce sens, je considère que c'est le même OS.

Par contre les *BSD sont des OS différents car ils n'ont pas de noyaux Linux et pourtant ils ont les mêmes outils système !

Que tu prennes Gentoo, Debian ou Mandriva, ça reste des OS de type Linux. Ce qui les distingue, ce sont les outils de gestion, pas les outils système !

J'aurais jamais cru que le troll passerait si bien  :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## blasserre

alors moi :

mon petit P4 chéri -> gentoo (+1 partoche W2K de secours pour ma femme pas bootée depuis mai)

mon petit serveur d'amour -> gentoo et c'est too

le portable du boulot -> WinXP + 1 partoche gentoo pour surfer dans mon canapé le soir

le fixe du boulot -> gentoo (la galère, c'est un celeron 400)

et le portable de ma femme W2K (j'arrive pas à la convaincre... ceci dit elle passe ses vacances à jouer sue le P4 avec xmame... c'est pour bientôt)

----------

## geekounet

Gentoo et Windows XP Pro sur mon P3.

Gentoo sur le serveur/passerelle (i586).

J'essairai prochainement FreeBSD, NetBSD (on m'en a dit du bien) et LFS.

----------

## Boudha

Suis sous Gentoo depuis une semaine.  :Very Happy: 

Je compte pas changer toute suite, je reste un peu.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zarasoustra17

--Gentoo depuis 2 ans & 1/2

--Kubuntu en secours pour réparer la Gentoo...

--Win98 sur une partoche de 3 Go (pas bouté depuis...)

Mais je compte bientôt tout virer pour passer sous MultiDeskOS:wink:

----------

## nuts

j'ai tester multidesk os, bah j'ai bien rigoler

----------

## zyprexa

Gentooiste convaincu depuis plusieurs mois (je compte plus)

Sinon avec la gentoo, j'ai un tibia, un fémur, et j'envisage aussi d'installer une omoplate  :Very Happy: .

...

 :Embarassed: 

okay -----> []

----------

## bobbix

Gentoo sur le fixe et le portable. Le portable en dual boot avec win (vente liée de l'os lors de l'achat du portable, manquerait plus que je l'installe pas !). 

Sinon, pour les parents, c'est une debian. Et pour les amis, c'est Ubuntu.

Bobbix

----------

## bouleetbil

J'ai 4 OS:

1.Gentoo

2.Gentoo

3.Gentoo

4.Mandrake 10.1 c'est la distribution qui m'a fait franchir le pas donc même si je m'en sers rarement je suis son évolution  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Hojo

- Mon PC :                  Gentoo et un Windows qui traîne pour moult raison

- PC du petit frère :  Ubuntu

- Passerelle :            OpenBSD

Le reste de la famille étant sous Windows (mais je vais surement passer ma soeur sous Linux)

----------

## Steelskin

Pour le moment, Windows XP. :Laughing: 

Et Gentoo la semaine prochaine, sur mon nouveau laptop. (dès que j'aurai Internet chez moi, quoi...)

----------

## anigel

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Heu, faut pas confondre non plus outils systèmes et gestionnaire de packages !
> 
> Gentoo possède les mêmes outils système (GNU) que n'importe quelle autre distribution. En ce sens, je considère que c'est le même OS.
> 
> Par contre les *BSD sont des OS différents car ils n'ont pas de noyaux Linux et pourtant ils ont les mêmes outils système !
> ...

 

Parfaitement expliqué Ghoti. Pour mémoire, Windows 2000 ou XP est compatible POSIX, et on peut donc (théoriquement) y installer les outils GNU standards (si si). Mais qui irait dire que Windows et Linux, c'est le même OS  :Shocked:  ?

----------

## ghoti

 *nuts wrote:*   

> j'ai tester multidesk os, bah j'ai bien rigoler

 

C'est pas vrai, ça existe toujours cette c*rie ?  :Laughing: 

Il y a quelques années, le Jayce a bien fait pisser de rire tout usenet !

C'est complètement OFF mais bon je ne résiste pas au plaisir de renvoyer vers quelques morceaux choisis :

Les Os vus par Jayce

fortunes multidesk_1

fortunes multidesk_2

----------

## nico_calais

Sur mon "medion", je suis sur windows 2003 et gentoo. Mais il reste surtout sur gentoo. 

Sur mon "acer", je suis sur un Windows XP et compte bientot mettre aussi une Gentoo.

----------

## nuts

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *nuts wrote:*   j'ai tester multidesk os, bah j'ai bien rigoler 
> 
> C'est pas vrai, ça existe toujours cette c*rie ? 
> 
> Il y a quelques années, le Jayce a bien fait pisser de rire tout usenet !
> ...

 

non ca n'existe plus, j'ai galerer a trouver une version. enfin moi les OS qui se lance sous lse OS, voir sur d'autre OS grace a une emulation d'OS pour faire tourner cet OS me laisse perplexe et embrouillé *Jayce wrote:*   

> La souris ne sert que pour les logiciels utilisant cette dernière.
> 
> -- Jayce - Lapalisse -

  mais lol a la fin, il est d'une perspicacité le mec

----------

## pounard

machine perso:

 - gentoo 2005.0 experimentale

 - windoze xp corp sp2 (que j'ai niqué a grands coups de corbeilles, 600mos a la place 1,2go, et 10s de moins pour le boot, juste pour un jeu, ca fait plaisir)

 - j'avais un freebsd y'a pas longtemps (viré pour cause de manque d'espace disque)

 - une beos :} (viré pour la meme raison, ca remonte, mais le cd d'install de la derniere beos max attends sagement un peu d'espace disque)

 - un autre windows dans une vmware (très utile parfois)

 - un dos dans dosemu (pour les cours d'asm en iut) :}

serveur du colloc:

 - une mandrake 10.1 updaté a l'arrache en 10.2 avec qq paquets recomp a la main pour cause de proftpd pas bien compilé par mandrake ce genre de choses, et pas remise a jour depuis (trop la honte)

ma passerellle:

 - un netbsd 2.0.2 qui roxxe sa maman en sibérie (stable comme le rock, j'ai meme du virer le /home suite a un crash disque, et il tourne sans avec touskivabien dessus, c'est le bonheur)

----------

## TTK

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> J'avais une partition windows, mais je l'ai effacée sans faire exprès

 

Moi j'avais un XP sur une ptite partoche pour autoroute express (indispensable en camping car !). Et un jour j'ai fait un fsck sur la partoche ntfs ..

 :Rolling Eyes:  oops

Récupéré qques gigas du coup ..

----------

## lmarcini

 *TTK wrote:*   

> Moi j'avais un XP sur une ptite partoche pour autoroute express (indispensable en camping car !)

 

Un Windows XP pour faire tourner autoroute express, c'est comme prendre un camping car pour aller chercher sa baguette à 200m de chez soi ...  :Laughing: 

----------

## TTK

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un Windows XP pour faire tourner autoroute express, c'est comme prendre un camping car pour aller chercher sa baguette à 200m de chez soi ... 

 

Ben ouais, mais j'ai JAMAIS réussi à faire marcher quoi que ce soit avec wine. (ah si, textedit ..)

D'ailleurs si personne ne réussit à utiliser google earth sous wine, je crois que je vais être obligé de remettre XP.

Yuk  :Sad: 

----------

## DomiX

Salut,

Bon comme tout le monde, Gentoo. Mais aussi quotidiennement debian/sarge, FreeBSD et OpenBSD pour des serveurs et NetBSD pour des vieilles machines.

Et par obligation win98 et windows2003.

Bye

----------

## geforce

Gentoo / Windows xp sur mon Desktop

FreeBSD (Je vais bientot reinstaller Gentoo) sur mon serveur..  J'aime pas trop trop FreeBSD...

Phil

----------

## Bapt

Moi c'est :

une gentoo ~x86 sur mon portable du boulot avec un qemu windows XP au cas où j'aurais besoin (checkpoint, .. :Wink: 

une gentoo ~amd64 sur mon fixe, mais comme elle a trop de pbs, je vais essayer un FreeBSD amd64 pour voir si c'est mieux.

un FreeBSD pour mon serveur de fichier, musique, ...

un OpenBSD pour mon firewall , squid, clamav, mail.

----------

## Pachacamac

MacOS chez moi.

Et aussi gentoo bien sûr !

----------

## Le_Bug

PC => Gentoo

Mac => MAcOSX 

 :Smile: 

----------

## francoisp31

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> Un petit sondage estival :
> 
> - quels OS avez-vous sur vos machines ?
> 
> - votre ressenti sur ces OS ?
> ...

 

-ultrasparcstation 5 (sparcIII270Mhz)        (gentoo 2005.0) nickel à part un petit probleme de clavier en cours de resolution par contre les premiers essais sur du gros calcul et de la compilation ça semble très performant, et j'aime bien le systeme d'installation ou on maitrise tout.

-ultrasparcstation 10 (sparcIII 440Mhz)     (débian) RAS très bien

-ultrasparcstation 60 (bi sparcIII 440Mhz)  (Suse) RAS smp nickel, raid materiel nickel, LVM nickel un vrai bonheur 

-DELL poweredge 4200 (bixeon 1Ghz)       (Suse) RAS smp nickel, raid materiel nickel, LVM nickel un vrai bonheur  

je pense que dès que mon petit probleme de config sera reglé les 3 Sun passeront sous gentoo 2005.1 

les autres machines que j'ai ne m'appartiennent pas mais aucune n'a linux comme OS (un Amiga1200 un Amiga2000 et deux autres PCs)

----------

## Oupsman

Portable à moi : XP Home + fedora (peut etre une gentoo quand la 2005.1 pourra s'installer  :Twisted Evil: )

Serveur : Gentoo 2005.0 qui est en cours de finalisation.

Ma femme : Win 98 car son portable XP est en réparation  :Twisted Evil: 

PC pour la TV et les visiteurs : XP PRO.

Ressenti (je vais me faire tuer) : 

XP me satisfait car je n'ai aucun problème avec. Et pourtant je le torture ...

Gentoo : parfait oeuf corse

Win 98 : sans commentaires  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## guilc

Bah chez moi c'est :

Routeur/Serveur : Gentoo hardened + grsecurity (PAX + RBAC)

Sation de travail : Gentoo ~x86

Portable : ArchLinux, parceque pas assez puissant pour mettre une Gentoo (compils looonnngues), et c'est la distro binaire que je préfère

Chez mes parents : Gentoo ~x86 / XP Pro (principalement Gentoo utilisé, grande victoire  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## Pachacamac

Un oeuf corse c'est quoi ?

----------

## yoyo

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Un oeuf corse c'est quoi ?

 "of course" en franglais ...  :Laughing: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Oops !

Si à la place de  *Quote:*   

> Gentoo : parfait oeuf corse 

  il y avait eu Gentoo : parfait, oeuf corse ! j'aurai peut-être compris  :Embarassed:  Mais c'est pas drôle du tout !

L'ordi de ma mère est un PIII 500Mhz. Et elle est très contente de sa petite distrib Gentoo.

----------

## ghoti

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Si à la place de  *Quote:*   Gentoo : parfait oeuf corse   il y avait eu Gentoo : parfait, oeuf corse ! j'aurai peut-être compris  Mais c'est pas drôle du tout !

 

Moi, je trouve ça drôle même sans virgule !

Mais je suis belge...  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Gentoo, Gentoo, Gentoo, et une partition WinXP sur mon portable parce que malheureusement des fois il faut.

----------

## Zazbar

Mon portable Perso : Gentoo 2005.0 tout fonctionne presque nickel ...

Mes parents : Xp ... mais j'en ai marre de revenir et que chaque semaine ils aient des soucis ... je vais donc leur mettre Ubuntu et voir si ils peuvent tout faire ce qu'ils veulent avec .... (je leur mets pas gentoo parce que je serais pas assez souvent chez eux pour administrer) ....

voili voilou

----------

## Pachacamac

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Pachacamac wrote:*   Si à la place de  *Quote:*   Gentoo : parfait oeuf corse   il y avait eu Gentoo : parfait, oeuf corse ! j'aurai peut-être compris  Mais c'est pas drôle du tout ! 
> 
> Moi, je trouve ça drôle même sans virgule !
> 
> Mais je suis belge... 

 

Personne n'est parfait  :Rolling Eyes: 

@ Zazbar : Je ne suis chez ma mère que pour les vacances scolaires. Et encore... Mais je n'ai rien administré depuis 6 mois au moins. Quand tout marche pourquoi changer la configuration ?

----------

## Zazbar

Il me faut au moin compter du temps pour l'installation ..... temps que je ne possede pas ... et j'aime bien utiliser mes vacances pour partir en vacances et pas faire de l'ordi, ce que je fais deja toute l'année  :Smile:  ...

de plus faut que je reussise a rendre le systeme complet en 2 jours ... un week end quoi (sans compter qu'il faut que je garde un peu de temps pour faire la fete quand même )... voila pourquoi je vais prendre ubuntu  :Smile:  ...

je l'avais essayé et l'avais trouve bien simple ... bon pas trop optimisé mais ca mes parents s'en foutent completment .... ils verraient même pas la difference je crois  :Smile: 

----------

## Pachacamac

lol. je n'ai jamais essayé la ubuntu, j'aimerai bien. Faudra que je regarde ça un de ces jours, mais je n'ai pas de poste de libre.

Quand je suis pressé j'installe Gentoo stage 3 + GRP et en deux heures c'est tout configuré et installé avec les applis classiques. (internet, mail, bureautique, musique, gravure, compta)

----------

## Zazbar

hum ... grp, je ne connaissais pas ... je viens de lire un truc comme quoi c'etait des paquets deja compilés ....

En effet ca peut etre pas mal ...... je vais essayer d'en apprendre plus la dessus parce que je n'ai jamait fait autre chose que du 'From scratch' avec gentoo .... ca doit etre une gentoo a la sauce debian ....

je vous dirais ma décision finale après réfléction  :Wink: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Le GRP s'obtient avec le CD 2. Tu saura à quoi il sert comme ça, lol !

C'est juste des précompilés que tu met dans portage comme tous les précompilés et c'est bien pratique.

Pas besoin de passer des heures à compiler X, mozilla, thunderbird, OpenOffice, gnome, xpdf, mplayer et bien d'autres. Il y a 583 précompilés sur le CD

----------

## Zazbar

 *Quote:*   

> Le GRP s'obtient avec le CD 2. Tu saura à quoi il sert comme ça, lol !

 

Je savais même pas qu'il existait .... j'ai tout fait par réseau  :Smile: 

Petite précision ... se mettront ils a jour compilés ou à partir des sources au fur et a mesure des 

```
emerge --update --world
```

Bon j'arrette le off-topic et je regarderais ca en detail

thx Pachacamac

----------

## Pachacamac

A partir des sources.

Chut alors, plus un mot, les intégristes grondent contre le OFF...

Si tu veux des renseignements j'ai mon mail pas loin  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Zazbar wrote:*   

> de plus faut que je reussise a rendre le systeme complet en 2 jours ... un week end quoi (sans compter qu'il faut que je garde un peu de temps pour faire la fete quand même )... voila pourquoi je vais prendre ubuntu  ...

 

Ca risque tout de même d'être serré, même avec ubuntu ...

Si tu ne veux pas qu'on te bippe chaque fois que tu vas à la plage, attends peut-être la rentrée ?  :Wink: 

----------

## _kal_

Serveur : Gentoo x86 

Laptop : Gentoo x86

Ordinateur 1 : Windows XP Pro, car pas d'équivalent de Grabit sous Linux (excepté Pan qui fait swappé comme un dingue). Y'a nget en ligne de commande mais bon je le trouve assez complexe. Et puis je m'en sert aussi pour jouer et pour tout application n'ayant pas déquivalent Linux (j'aime pas Wine, ca plante toujours avec moi)

Ordinateur 2 : Gentoo. Plateforme multimédia : lecteur divx, magnétoscope numérique...

----------

## vdemeester

Ordinateur fixe 1 : Gentoo et c'est tout (sur un athlon 800 l'air de rien, ça compile pas super vite, mais ça tourne bien :p)

Ordinateur fixe 2 : Gentoo et Archlinux (ben ouai, je suis en cours de déplacement entre mon ancienne arch et ma nouvelle gentoo  :Very Happy: 

Ordinateur portable : WinXP Fam car matos pas bien supporté du tout, et Ubuntu Breezy Colony (testing) pour les tests sur laptop

Ordinateur familliale : WinXP Pro.. parce que j'y touche jamais  :Razz: 

----------

## titoucha

Ordinateur 1: Gentoo ~amd64 en smp

Ordinateur 2: Gentoo ~amd64

Ordinateur 3: Kubuntu 5.04 x386

Portable      : Gentoo ~amd64

J'ai du passer le kernel de l'ordi 1 en version test car avec la version stable le smp se plantait, sinon aucun problèmes  :Very Happy: 

Pour moi la Kubuntu est la meilleure distribution précompilée.

----------

## d2_racing

-OS principale Windows XP PRO FR

-Gentoo 2005.1 pour apprendre Linux et botter le cul à mon XP.

----------

## Dominique_71

Gentoo 2006 que j'utilise la plupart du temps. Patché avec  le [portage overlay] pro audio production applications

Agnula-Demudi que j'utilise comme référence pour certaines config relative au son (j'attends qu'elle soit complétement en synch avec debian etch pour voir ce que je peux en tirer. Comme je ne fais pas que de l'audio avec mon pc, gentoo correspond mieux à mes attentes et a un développement plus dynamique.)

Suse que j'utilise principalement comme espace de stockage (faut bien qu'elle serve à quelque chose... faudra que je l'efface un de ces jours)

Toutes les trois avec un kernel temps réel.

----------

## kopp

Tiens, je n'avais pas participer dans cette discussion sortie de sa tombe.... pfiuu presque un an la petite. C'était pendant mes vacances ça !

Enfin bref, sur ma machine, c'est Gentoo only. D'ailleurs sur celle ci y a jamais eu de windows. J'ai aussi eu FreeBSD, Arch Linux, et Mandrake 9.1 (me fallait un OS pour télécharger les iso de Gentoo et j'avais que les CD de mandriva à porter de main  :Smile: )

Sur le pc à mon père, faut encore que j'installe Ubuntu ou OpenSuse, un jour j'y penserai....

Enfin, là c'est plus le mien et ça ne me regarde pas. Si j'installe Linux, mon frère va encore raler (ça plante tout le temps blablabla masi il est bien content de se servir de mon pc quand le sien ne marche pas parceque windows blablabla pas formater blablabla)

----------

## creuvard

Pour ma part

Desktop  ==> Gentoo

Routeur/fire-wall/serverS...   ==> Xentoo

 Portable   ===> Windows, Gentoo, OpenBSD

----------

## geekounet

Juste pour revenir sur mes propos qui datent un peu : je n'ai plus de winwin sur mes machines.

Le P3 a été réinstallé avec juste une Gentoo depuis, et va surement passer à FreeBSD.

Le winwin de mon laptop a viré 2 semaines après l'achat pour ma Gentoo chérie  :Wink: .

Mon i586 ne tourne plus trop pour le moment mais va accueillir une Debian From Scratch.

Voilà pour mes machines à moi ^^

Ensuite, le portable de ma moman tourne sur Ubuntu  :Smile: , celui de mon papa est encore sous winwin (bien qu'il soit convaincu pour Linux, qu'il ai essayé ubuntu une fois et qu'il en était content, il préfère garder ces habitudes).

Le PC de mon ptit frère est en dual boot winwin/Gentoo. Et il est 90% du temps sur la Gentoo  :Wink: , mais c'est moi en grande partie qui la maintient, je lui apprendrai un jour à mon padawan ^^

Pis il reste le laptop de mon 2e ptit frère qui a aussi un dual boot winwin/Gentoo, mais la gentoo est cassée, donc il utilise le winwin qui marche plus qu'à moitié. Et comme le lecteur DVD et le lecteur de disquette sont morts et que le DD est pas loin de lacher, ben ça va être dur de réinstaller quoique ce soit.  :Confused: 

Donc voilà : une maison en grande partie sous Linux  :Smile: 

----------

## Scullder

Sur mon PC, j'ai :

- Gentoo ~amd64, ça rox, ça marche bien, toussa  :Smile: 

- Ubuntu dapper, le problème c'est que j'ai dû la réinstaller à cause d'un crash du disque dur qui accueillait mon /home, puis plus tard, du crash de ma debian unstable. Tout fonctionne, mais bon je ne l'utilise plus du tout o_o Très pratique pour avoir un système utilisable avec une bonne sélection d'applications très rapidement. Tout de suite fonctionnel.

- Windows XP Pro 64, je l'ai eu gratos avec le MSDNAA, avec pas mal d'autres logiciels Microsoft. C'est là en déco, je ne l'utilise jamais. Bon, après, c'est windows quoi.

Sur mon 2ème PC qui ne me sert plus à rien :

- Windows 95, ...

- Mandrake 8.1 : ma première distribution Linux. Je l'ai installé il y a 2 ans et demi je crois, c'était pas du tout à jour, mais tant pis. J'étais en 56k, et le fait d'avoir beaucoup de package sur CD était vraiment très pratique.

J'aimerai installer, juste pour voir : 

- FreeDOS, j'ai 100 mo inutilisés qui trainent.

- un BSD. Le problème c'est que mon /home linux 200Go est sur une partition logique, et la dernière fois que j'ai essayé, j'ai pas réussi à la monter sous PCBSD.

- une distribution RPM.

----------

## kopp

Me semble que BSD n'accepte que les partitions primaires.... EN tous cas c'était le cas y a deux ans pour FreeBSD

Vive les news toutes fraiches  :Wink: 

----------

## SnowBear

Pour moi :

PC : gentoo ~x86 (bi p3 1gHz)

Serveur : gentoo ~x86 (bi p3 700)

Passerrelle : m0n0wall (celeron 500)

Oui j'aime bien gentoo  :Very Happy: 

Sur le serveur, j'ai installé un serveur de synchro, autant profité du fait qu'il soit sous gentoo ^^

----------

## ltememe

Pour moi (et la famille):

- PC principale : gentoo (une stable sous kde, une instable sous gnome), je n'utilise quasiment plus que l'instable.

- PC à coté : prévu pour ma colloc, j'ai laissé le suse qu'il y'a dessus pour l'instant, mais je vais le transformer en routeur au bout d'un moment je pense.

- PC de ma soeur (portable) : sous suse, mais va bientot passer à gentoo.

- PC de son copain : Sous gentoo depuis peu en dual boot avec une suse.

- PC de mon père : sous suse.

vala  :Smile: 

----------

## man in the hill

SAlut ,

- Un dual boot  windows xp + gentoo instable  sur ma tour amd64 athlon, j'utilise  windows  tous les jours pour faire du son (cubase + vsti + carte son usb M-audio-quattro), je vais installer opendarwin sur une vm machine pour tester , malgré que ce projet ne m'a pas l'air super actif, histoire de ne pas être complétement sous win...mais mon portable n'est pas loin sous gentoo   :Laughing:  .

- Un dual boot gentoo instable amd64 sempron ( xgl + gnome)  + win xp  sur mon portable ou j'utilise que gentoo  et d'ailleurs  je suis entrain de ramer pour retouver mon super bureau totalement customisé après passage à gcc-4.1.1... 

- Une tour athlon xp serveur/firewall/routeur sous gentoo-hardened 

- Je suis déjà passé sous FreeBSD donc je ne sais pas si je vais y revenir un de ces 4 ds cette famille , j'aimerais tester haiku BeOS ; ce n'est pas évident de trouver un OS à part gentoo qui te motive pour l'installer quand bien sûr tu déjà fais tourner qques uns comme Debian,Arch,FreeBSD, et tester Slackware,Frugalware,SuSE,Fedora,Vlos,Ubuntu, bon, billou a mis une version beta de vista à testé par tous donc je vais la downloader...

En résumé gentoo forever car les dev travaillent  dur pour  perfectionner en mettant de nouveau outils à disposition et on ne finira jamais d'apprendre avec gentoo, c'est la seul qui m'accroche vraiment mais tjrs win xp pour mon son c'est clair et net  et des tests au gré de mes envies . 

[EDIT]Bon ben euh... haiku, minimal de chez minimal [/EDIT] 

                                                                                   @+

----------

## blasserre

 *ltememe wrote:*   

> Pour moi (et la famille):
> 
> - PC principale : gentoo (une stable sous kde, une instable sous gnome), je n'utilise quasiment plus que l'instable.
> 
> - PC à coté : prévu pour ma colloc, j'ai laissé le suse qu'il y'a dessus pour l'instant, mais je vais le transformer en routeur au bout d'un moment je pense.
> ...

 

wahou ! c'est toi qui administres le tout ou vous êtes une famille de geeks ?

en tout cas je suis admiratif, moi qui ai passé le week end à essayer de partager la connex ADSL nouvellement installée de mes petits frères sur un XP et un 2000, pour qu'au final ça ne marche pas  :Sad:  et je ne suis pas foutu de trouver des arguments pour les convaincre...

si tu as des arguments pour convaincre un ado et un adulescent, que seuls les jeux et internet intérressent, fais m'en part

----------

## Anthyme

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *ltememe wrote:*   Pour moi (et la famille):
> 
> - PC principale : gentoo (une stable sous kde, une instable sous gnome), je n'utilise quasiment plus que l'instable.
> 
> - PC à coté : prévu pour ma colloc, j'ai laissé le suse qu'il y'a dessus pour l'instant, mais je vais le transformer en routeur au bout d'un moment je pense.
> ...

 

Mon ptit frere c'est parrail : c'est un hard core gamer de wow

Par chance wow passe dans cedega alors je lui ai montré que cela marchais sur mon portable et ca a été tres convaincant (notement car son pc et totallement vérollé et qu'un linux de ce coté la a moins de probleme)

----------

## KlemZ

Gentoo comme os principal  : comme c est étrange !!!  :Shocked: 

adepte depuis 1 bonne année 1/2 donc pas près de le supprimer

sinon j ai un windows sur mon portable car fourni avec.... et ça me permet de faire fonctionner l'imprimante dell qu'on m'a donnée (d'habitude je choisis mon matos en fonction de mon os)

j'avais un windows pour la même raison sur mon pc fixe mais je suis parti de chez moi pendant 2 mois, quand je suis revenu il demarait plus, je me suis dit que s'était un os bien performant pour réussir a se planter sans tourner....

j'aimerai bien tester macos x, un jour, comme tout le monde en parle, mais depuis le temps que je suis sous linux, ca me ferait un peu peur de retourner sur une plateforme proprio.

----------

## Oupsman

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Portable à moi : XP Home + fedora (peut etre une gentoo quand la 2005.1 pourra s'installer )
> 
> Serveur : Gentoo 2005.0 qui est en cours de finalisation.
> 
> Ma femme : Win 98 car son portable XP est en réparation 
> ...

 

Oulà oulà y'a eu des changements : 

PC de bureau : XP PRO SP2

Serveur : Gentoo for ever

Ma femme : win 98   :Twisted Evil: 

PC pour la TV : Gentoo + Freevo

PC visiteur : je sais pas encore, surement une FC5

----------

## sireyessire

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Portable à moi : XP Home + fedora (peut etre une gentoo quand la 2005.1 pourra s'installer )
> 
> Serveur : Gentoo 2005.0 qui est en cours de finalisation.
> 
> Ma femme : Win 98 car son portable XP est en réparation 
> ...

 

tu as vu qu'ils ont trouvé une faille de sécurité majeure dans win98 et qu'elle sera pas corrigée. Merci M$   :Sad: 

----------

## Temet

 *Quote:*   

> tu as vu qu'ils ont trouvé une faille de sécurité majeure dans win98 et qu'elle sera pas corrigée. Merci M$

 

Ouais m'enfin FC1, 2 et 3 ne sont plus maintenues ... enfin même, je te prends la plupart des distris et même sans faire de recherches je suis quasi certain que le nombre d'OS ayant 10 ans de support doit être extrêmement limité. Ne pas changer de PC tous les deux ans, je suis d'accord ... mais tous les 5/6 ans oui.

Faut arrêter, quand tu vois que quand Firefox (que je n'aime pas mais bon) se fait lyncher quand il disent que Fx 2.0 ne supportera plus win98 et qu'ils sont obligés de revenir en arrière à cause des gens pas contents ... ah bah c'est pas grave, nos devs passeront moins de temps à optimiser pour du code plus moderne et au débuggage pour supporter win98 ... sachant qu'un PC capable de faire tourner Fx, il est capable de faire tourner win2000/XP sans pb!

Enfin voilà, je suis pro Linux dans l'âme mais faut pas déconner non plus.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> tu as vu qu'ils ont trouvé une faille de sécurité majeure dans win98 et qu'elle sera pas corrigée. Merci M$ 

 

Ben si elle est corrigée, avec une mise à jour qui s'appelle XP.

Comme ça faut acheter des licenses.   :Laughing: 

héhé pas con le bilou   :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   tu as vu qu'ils ont trouvé une faille de sécurité majeure dans win98 et qu'elle sera pas corrigée. Merci M$ 
> 
> Ouais m'enfin FC1, 2 et 3 ne sont plus maintenues ... enfin même, je te prends la plupart des distris et même sans faire de recherches je suis quasi certain que le nombre d'OS ayant 10 ans de support doit être extrêmement limité. Ne pas changer de PC tous les deux ans, je suis d'accord ... mais tous les 5/6 ans oui.
> 
> Faut arrêter, quand tu vois que quand Firefox (que je n'aime pas mais bon) se fait lyncher quand il disent que Fx 2.0 ne supportera plus win98 et qu'ils sont obligés de revenir en arrière à cause des gens pas contents ... ah bah c'est pas grave, nos devs passeront moins de temps à optimiser pour du code plus moderne et au débuggage pour supporter win98 ... sachant qu'un PC capable de faire tourner Fx, il est capable de faire tourner win2000/XP sans pb!
> ...

 

Dans mes bras toi  :Wink: 

Même certains OS pro n'ont pas un support aussi important ... AIX par exemple, le support officiel s'arrête 18 mois après la fin de commercialisation de l'OS.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ben si elle est corrigée, avec une mise à jour qui s'appelle XP.
> 
> Comme ça faut acheter des licenses. 
> ...

 

Parce que la Redhat 6.2 est toujours supportée ? J'en doute ... Pourtant elle est sortie en même temps que Windows 98. On ne peut pas reprocher à un développeur de ne plus supporter des produits largement obsolètes. Mais le portable de ma femme est un P2 233 avec 96 Mo de RAM, donc c'est difficile de mettre autre chose que 98 ...

----------

## xaviermiller

et puis, des virus pour Win9x (voire MS-DOS) se raréfient, vu que les vandales-qui-se-croient-créateurs-de-virus-mais-copient-du-code-existant ne connaissent plus ces technologies "obsolètes"  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

Bon on recommence :p

1 serveur sempron 3200 393 64b / 768 ram ~amd64 Gentoo

1 pc fixe (mon chouchou) athlon64 3000+ 939 / 2048 ram ~x86 (ptet en ~amd64 la semaine prochaine jmte tatte) gentoo

1 winblowse 2000 pour ma nana (p4 2800 en plus la honte ouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu .. plom plom plom) 512 ram en heuu ~~~~~~~~X86 (hahaha elle est fine celle la)

1 portable toshiba celeron 2400 / 384 ram ~x86 gentoo

1 portable acer sempron 3100 / 512 ram ~x86 gentoo

1 portable targa athlon64 2800 1MO cache / 2048 ram ~amd64 gentoo

plus 2 3 autres babasses qui sont en attente de greffes diverses

et haa si mon ipcop sur un pentium mmx 166 32mo de ram :p

bon trouvez l'erreur dans la liste

EDIT= j"ai oublié le "RAISE FROM YOUR GRAVE"   :Laughing: 

----------

## -SputNick-

Salut,

J'ai commencé par mandriva, suse, ubuntu, debian et maintenant c'est:

Debian sid sur mon Imac (future server ? )

Gentoo ~x86  ma station de base (web, admin, films, musique, NG, p2p, photo... ArchLinux que je trouve tres efficace en dépannage et win$ LSD pour pas grand chose, vu qu'il boote 3 fois par an.

Dans le futur pourquoi pas tester du BSD mais je croit qu'il y a moins de paquets dispo... A voir...

----------

## killerwhile

Moi j'utilise Gentoo sur des serveurs depuis plus de 3 ans (serveurs web, systèmes embarqués, firewall etc), et je me suis affranchi sur mon portable voilà 6 mois. 

Ca fait du bien de se sentir libre !

----------

## _Seth_

C'est marrant d'avoir ressorti ce thread  :Wink:  J'avais du le louper.

Chez moi ca tourne uniquement sous GNU/Linux (gentoo ~x86). J'ai arrêté l'utilisation régulière de windows en passant sous gentoo et il n'est plus sur mon pc depuis que j'ai acheté un HD en SATA car il fallait loader les drivers SATA en passant par une diskette lors de l'install de windows (en appuyant sur F5 pendant que l'écran bleu s'affiche  :Evil or Very Mad:  ). Bref, un OS récent qui demande de passer par des diskettes pour l'install -> exit . Sinon, il faudrait que j'installe une petite debian en plus sur mon desktop car au bureau, c'est sous debian...

<troll_poilu>Debian c'est sympa mais je me suis vraiment rendu compte du petit bijou qu'est portage quand j'ai utilisé apt-get/aptitude tous les jours ! C'est sans doute une question de goût mais j'ai l'impression que portage offre beaucoup plus de souplesse et de fonctionnalités   :Twisted Evil:  </troll_poilu>

----------

## _Seth_

Au fait, vu qu'on parle d'OS est ce quelqu'un utilise le HURD ici ?

----------

## Temet

HURD ... il n'a pas un lien de parenté avec Duke Nukem Forever ????   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *Temet wrote:*   

> HURD ... il n'a pas un lien de parenté avec Duke Nukem Forever ????   

 

Nan ca c'est méchant on ne tire pas sur les ambulances je vous prie :p

----------

## Temet

N'empêche je vais bientot acheter un portable ... et je ne me sens absolument pas le courage de compiler une Gentoo dessus.

Je pense que je tenterai la Kubuntu ... en tant que proKDE c'est tout ce qu'il y a depuis que Suse est passé du coté obs.... euh, GTK de la Force.

Si je peux pas blairer Kubuntu ... bon bah je trouverai le courage nécessaire pour poser une Gentoo sur le laptop quoi ^^

----------

## Enlight

 *Temet wrote:*   

> N'empêche je vais bientot acheter un portable ... et je ne me sens absolument pas le courage de compiler une Gentoo dessus.
> 
> Je pense que je tenterai la Kubuntu ... en tant que proKDE c'est tout ce qu'il y a depuis que Suse est passé du coté obs.... euh, GTK de la Force.
> 
> Si je peux pas blairer Kubuntu ... bon bah je trouverai le courage nécessaire pour poser une Gentoo sur le laptop quoi ^^

 

Bah kubuntu c'est marrant 5 minutes quand t'as rien d'autre à foutre (sauf les fichiers de conf remplis de manière foireuse), c'est pas mal configuré mais ça segfault comme pas 2 et si t'arrives a y mettre les win32codecs ou quoique ce soit de ce genre...

----------

## Temet

Merci pour les encouragements ^^

Seulement une binaire pour un proKDE, bah j'en vois pas d'autre.

Pis les codecs win32, suffit de les dl sur le site de mplayer et de les décompresser dans /usr/lib/win32codecs donc bon ... ca devrait être faisable.

----------

## DidgeriDude

Chez moi, une passerelle/firewall sous OpenBSD.

Dans la future DMZ (pour cet été sûrement), une Gentoo (avec un miroir sync et sources de portage je pense).

Dans le LAN :

- mon PC sous Gentoo

- celui de ma femme en dual boot Gentoo/Win mais elle ne va jamais sous Win (Si je la convertis à Scribus, elle abandonne Publisher et Win par la même occasion !!)

- dans la chambre du petit, ce sera aussi une Gentoo (mais il n'a que 5 ans !  :Wink: )

- dans la chambre de l'autre petit, une Gentoo ausi (mais il ne sera né que dans 1 ou 2 semaines  :Confused:  )

----------

## math_roc

sur mon pc portable, j'ai gentoo depuis environ 2 ans en ~x86

y'avais eut xp quelque temps pour guild wars, mais il est pas resté longtemps par manque de place :s

et la depuis 3 jours j'ai installé vista beta 2; ben c'est classe!

du coup je peux rejouer a guild wars  :Smile:  et contrairement a ce qui se dit, ça pompe pas tant que ça, avec mon 1,7 Ghz, 512 de ram et radeon9600, guild wars tourne qualité max!

mon problème c'est que ma carte wifi intel 2200 ne marche pas, brancher un pc portable pour surfer, ça craint quand on a le wifi :s

enfin, pas de quoi faire peur a gentoo, vivement qu'ati sorte des drivers pour la nouvelle version de xorg-server que je puisse refaire marcher Xglet ce sera parfait  :Wink: 

----------

## Kiraa

gentoo sur le laptop

gentoo sur le dektop (avec un vmware windows pour quelques appli)

----------

## PierreAd

Hello,

Alors pour moi, actuellement :

- Gentoo   :Very Happy: 

- WinXP 

- et une partoche vide, pour l'instant j'ai rien dedans, mais j'envisage de retenter une ArchLinux pour voir ou ça en est, dès que j'aurai un peu de temps et que ma gentoo sera parfaitement fonctionnelle   :Wink: 

----------

## nico_calais

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> Sur mon "medion", je suis sur windows 2003 et gentoo. Mais il reste surtout sur gentoo. 
> 
> Sur mon "acer", je suis sur un Windows XP et compte bientot mettre aussi une Gentoo.

 

Petite mise à jour :

Sur mon medion : gentoo. Cela semble être la fin pour ce pauvre medion qui m'aura servi un bon moment   :Crying or Very sad: 

Sur mon acer : gentoo. Il se porte bien. Il fait serveur et vis sa vie tranquille   :Very Happy: 

Sur mon hp : gentoo. Mon nouveau souffre douleur.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

